# Stuck in "Attempting to update repository ..."



## mururoa (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi,
I have to install a PC without access to internet before I can use a browser (internet access via web portal). But with the new installer I can't install anything else than base, powerd, ntpd, doc and games. So, no x11 and no window manager and, of course, no browser. Ok, so I try to install packages manually with the DVD but pkg is not installed with base install so I can't do that too. I can't install even lynx or pkg itself. Ok, so I try `bsdconfig packages`. This time it displays "Attempting to update repository catalogue from selected media" and just stuck there for hours. Maybe a media problem? So I checked md5sum but it's ok. Maybe a PC problem? So I try it on VMware but exactly same problem; stuck on "Attempting ...". So easily reproducible. Now I can't see what else to do. I'm sitting here with base system installed and waiting for your help. How could I suggest BSD team to include at least pkg in the base install?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's what you can do if you have another PC available. You can download both from http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/. Grab pkg-1.2.6.txz and lynx-2.8.7.2,1.txz. Transfer them to the FreeBSD machine using an USB stick or something. 

Installing pkg is a bit tricky because you need pkg to install it. Fortunately the package also contains a statically compiled version we can use:

```
tar -zxvf pkg-1.2.6.txz
usr/local/sbin/pkg-static add pkg-1.2.6.txz
rehash
pkg add lynx-2.8.7.2,1.txz
rehash
```

After that both pkg and lynx should be installed. You can then use lynx to authenticate on the proxy. When development on pkg is done it will get added to the base but at the moment there are just too many updates.


----------



## mururoa (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks. I managed to install pkg and lynx.
I had to enter `kldload geom_mbr` to mount windows FAT formatted USB key. Without I had no da0s1a device and was unable to mount it. Now I face portal login and X11 configuration but that's another story.


----------

